# Rubbish Again!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not far from the big police station in Doqqi/ Giza I was delighted to see large coloured recycle bins that are clearly marked with what rubbish is to be deposited. 
Sadly they are not near any houses unless you cross over the busy duel carriageway. infact three of them are situated right beside a police/army shelter. 

I wonder how long they will stay there before making their way into the police station? 

I was out on the Alex desert road yesterday and the friend who was with me said..

Look at this rubbish everywhere, this is the main road in/out of the city. This is Cairo our capital city which is supposed to be our jewel in the crown yet it is nothing but a dumping ground for rubbish.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Not far from the big police station in Doqqi/ Giza I was delighted to see large coloured recycle bins that are clearly marked with what rubbish is to be deposited.
> Sadly they are not near any houses unless you cross over the busy duel carriageway. infact three of them are situated right beside a police/army shelter.
> 
> I wonder how long they will stay there before making their way into the police station?
> ...


Strangely enough, under royal rule prior to 1952 Cairo was indeed the jewel of the middle east and referred to as the Paris of Africa competing with Casablanca, at the time...Today Casablanca has no competition when it comes to that, and still under royal control. Co-incidence?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Strangely enough, under royal rule prior to 1952 Cairo was indeed the jewel of the middle east and referred to as the Paris of Africa competing with Casablanca, at the time...Today Casablanca has no competition when it comes to that, and still under royal control. Co-incidence?




I am not a Royalist but did have to agree with someone on BBC world a few weeks ago when he said..ousting the royal families from certain countries did not improve their lot it only made matters worse,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not a Royalist but did have to agree with someone on BBC world a few weeks ago when he said..ousting the royal families from certain countries did not improve their lot it only made matters worse,


I am a Royalist and hope the Royals remain in the UK for many years to come.

if Royal means a benevolent dictatorship, then great IMHO :clap2::clap2:

One person looking after the people  so much more simple than democracy :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I am a Royalist and hope the Royals remain in the UK for many years to come.
> 
> if Royal means a benevolent dictatorship, then great IMHO :clap2::clap2:
> 
> One person looking after the people  so much more simple than democracy :eyebrows::eyebrows:





lol if only it was that simple,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gone


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol if only it was that simple,


it is that simple - people make it complicated


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gone


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Gone


You ?
Rubbish bins ?
Royality ?
Morsi ?

:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bins


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

We used to have 3 luggers in our immediate neighborhood in Asher Men Ramadan but now we're down to one small one. I wonder if someone has sold the metal for scrap. Sheesh!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> We used to have 3 luggers in our immediate neighborhood in Asher Men Ramadan but now we're down to one small one. I wonder if someone has sold the metal for scrap. Sheesh!




These were brand new big plastic/rubber wheelie bins.. white, green, orange,


----------

